# udev 103 warning at boot

## brurien

Hi everybody,

When my system is booting I get this message after upgrading to udev-103

Letting udev process events ....   [!!]

This step takes several seconds and I get these marks instead of the usual [OK] but the boot process carries on.

Have anyone got a clue why this is so?

Thanks

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-

3.4.4, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

================================================

=================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(t

m) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Mon, 18 Dec 2006 22:00:01 +0000

----------

## Dan

```
etc-update
```

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## brurien

 *dcoats wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> etc-update
> ```
> ...

 

Already did. Has no effect on problem.

----------

## piercey

Yep, same problem here.

----------

## wynn

 *brurien wrote:*   

> Hi everybody,
> 
> When my system is booting I get this message after upgrading to udev-103
> 
> Letting udev process events ....   [!!]
> ...

 There should be an error message or a warning in /var/log/messages, please post it and any surrounding stuff that seems relevant.

----------

## brurien

I see no messages from udev here.

```

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone syslog-ng[7798]: syslog-ng version 1.6.9 starting

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone syslog-ng[7798]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@carotone) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 Tue Apr 25 20:27:38 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff8000 (ACPI data)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone BIOS-e820: 000000003fff8000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone 127MB HIGHMEM available.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone 896MB LOWMEM available.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone On node 0 totalpages: 262128

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:7

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone DMI 2.3 present.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fa390

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT SiS735XX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x3fff0000

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT SiS735XX 0x00000011 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x3fff0030

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT SiS735XX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x3fff00c0

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: DSDT (v001    SiS      745 0x00000100 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Built 1 zonelists

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1024x768-32@75 quiet splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1  

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Initializing CPU#0

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0362000 soft=c0361000

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Detected 2000.251 MHz processor.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Memory: 1032000k/1048512k available (1669k kernel code, 15848k reserved, 600k data, 140k init, 131008k highmem)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4002.41 BogoMIPS (lpj=8004832)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone CPU: CLK_CTL MSR was 6003d22f. Reprogramming to 2003d22f

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Intel machine check architecture supported.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ stepping 01

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c00)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone checking if image is initramfs... it is

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Freeing initrd memory: 4154k freed

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone NET: Registered protocol family 16

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: bus type pci registered

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb31, last bus=2

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PCI: Using configuration type 1

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Uncovering SIS18 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=0)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone pnp: PnP ACPI init

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone SCSI subsystem initialized

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone IO window: disabled.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone MEM window: cdd00000-cfefffff

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PREFETCH window: bd900000-cdbfffff

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone audit(1166723652.932:1): initialized

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Initializing Cryptographic API

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone io scheduler noop registered

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone io scheduler deadline registered

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV17 () Board, Chip Rev A2 (OEM: NVidia)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e700

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce745, set palette = c00ce7ca

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 83 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1875

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 7500k, total 65536k

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone 00:08: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone SIS5513: chipset revision 208

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone SIS5513: SiS745 ATA 100 (2nd gen) controller

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Probing IDE interface ide0...

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hda: WDC WD400BB-00DEA0, ATA DISK drive

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hdb: SAMSUNG SP0842N, ATA DISK drive

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Probing IDE interface ide1...

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hdc: BENQ DVD LS DW1655, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hda: max request size: 128KiB

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hda: cache flushes not supported

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hdb: cache flushes supported

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hdb: hdb1

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone md: bitmap version 4.39

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone NET: Registered protocol family 2

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone TCP reno registered

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone TCP bic registered

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone NET: Registered protocol family 1

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone NET: Registered protocol family 17

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Using IPI Shortcut mode

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI wakeup devices: 

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PCI0 PS2M PS2K USB1 USB2 S139  MDM 

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Freeing unused kernel memory: 140k freed

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone usbcore: registered new driver hub

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone USB Mass Storage support registered.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: OHCI Host Controller

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 10, io mem 0xcfffe000

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.3[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: OHCI Host Controller

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: irq 10, io mem 0xcffff000

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[cfffb800-cfffbfff]  Max Packet=[1024]

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone hub 1-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone usb 1-2.1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone usb 1-2.2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone EXT3-fs: hda6: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1568761

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone EXT3-fs: hda6: 1 orphan inode deleted

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf9306f00, 00:30:84:88:cb:2d, IRQ 10

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone agpgart: Detected SiS 745 chipset

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone i2c-sis96x version 1.0.0

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone sis96x_smbus 0000:00:02.1: SiS96x SMBus base address: 0x0c00

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 87056 usecs

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #2:8000000@c0000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone nvidiafb: cannot request PCI regions

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:01:00.0 disabled

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x108D

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone usbcore: registered new driver usblp

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Adding 1550232k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1550232k

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Dec 21 17:54:39 carotone eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Dec 21 17:54:46 carotone cron[8405]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

```

----------

## wynn

No, as you say, no error message. It must be a warning then (I suppose "(!!)" must be explained somewhere).

If you want to know what the warning says, then, in /etc/udev/udev.conf, you can change

```
udev_log="err"
```

to

```
udev_log="info"
```

The comment above the line doesn't say anything about "warning" but it does say you can use the numerical equivalent of the syslog priority: LOG_WARNING is "4" so you might like to try that instead.

----------

## brurien

 *wynn wrote:*   

> No, as you say, no error message. It must be a warning then (I suppose "(!!)" must be explained somewhere).
> 
> If you want to know what the warning says, then, in /etc/udev/udev.conf, you can change
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for your help. The log level udev_log="4" reported nothing, so I used udev_log="info" as you suggested.

the only suspicious lines (if I'm not missing something) are 

Dec 21 18:51:23 carotone udevinfo[8115]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

and

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd-event[8401]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcs7: No such file or directory

The last one is repeated several times, but I checked and the files that cannot be found do exist.

```

Dec 21 18:51:23 carotone udevinfo[8115]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:23 carotone udevinfo[8115]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:23 carotone udevinfo[8115]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:23 carotone udevinfo[8115]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:23 carotone udevinfo[8115]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:23 carotone udevinfo[8115]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:23 carotone udevinfo[8115]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:23 carotone udevinfo[8115]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:23 carotone udevinfo[8115]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:23 carotone udevinfo[8115]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 635 forked, pid [8401], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 636 forked, pid [8402], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd-event[8401]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcs7' becomes 'vcs7'

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd-event[8401]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcs7: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd-event[8401]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcs7', major = '7', minor = '7', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd-event[8401]: udev_event_run: seq 635 finished

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 635, pid [8401] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd-event[8402]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcsa7' becomes 'vcsa7'

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd-event[8402]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcsa7: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd-event[8402]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcsa7', major = '7', minor = '135', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd-event[8402]: udev_event_run: seq 636 finished

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 636, pid [8402] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:28 carotone cron[8511]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 637 forked, pid [8656], 'remove' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8656]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8656]: udev_node_remove: removing device node '/dev/vcs16'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8656]: run_program: 'udev_run_hotplugd vc'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 638 forked, pid [8660], 'remove' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8660]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8660]: udev_node_remove: removing device node '/dev/vcsa16'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8660]: run_program: 'udev_run_hotplugd vc'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8656]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_hotplugd' returned with status 0

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8656]: run_program: 'udev_run_devd vc'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8656]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_devd' returned with status 0

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8656]: pass_env_to_socket: passed -1 bytes to socket '/org/kernel/udev/monitor', 

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8656]: pass_env_to_socket: passed 146 bytes to socket '/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event', 

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8656]: udev_event_run: seq 637 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 637, pid [8656] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8660]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_hotplugd' returned with status 0

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8660]: run_program: 'udev_run_devd vc'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8660]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_devd' returned with status 0

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8660]: pass_env_to_socket: passed -1 bytes to socket '/org/kernel/udev/monitor', 

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8660]: pass_env_to_socket: passed 150 bytes to socket '/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event', 

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8660]: udev_event_run: seq 638 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 638, pid [8660] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 639 forked, pid [8690], 'remove' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8690]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8690]: udev_node_remove: removing device node '/dev/vcs1'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8690]: run_program: 'udev_run_hotplugd vc'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 640 forked, pid [8694], 'remove' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8694]: udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8694]: udev_node_remove: removing device node '/dev/vcsa1'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8694]: run_program: 'udev_run_hotplugd vc'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8694]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_hotplugd' returned with status 0

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8694]: run_program: 'udev_run_devd vc'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8690]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_hotplugd' returned with status 0

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8690]: run_program: 'udev_run_devd vc'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8690]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_devd' returned with status 0

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8690]: pass_env_to_socket: passed -1 bytes to socket '/org/kernel/udev/monitor', 

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8690]: pass_env_to_socket: passed 142 bytes to socket '/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event', 

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8690]: udev_event_run: seq 639 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 639, pid [8690] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 641 forked, pid [8714], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8714]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcs1' becomes 'vcs1'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8714]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcs1: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8714]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcs1', major = '7', minor = '1', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8714]: udev_event_run: seq 641 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 641, pid [8714] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8694]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_devd' returned with status 0

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8694]: pass_env_to_socket: passed -1 bytes to socket '/org/kernel/udev/monitor', 

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8694]: pass_env_to_socket: passed 147 bytes to socket '/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event', 

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8694]: udev_event_run: seq 640 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 640, pid [8694] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 642 forked, pid [8721], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8721]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcsa1' becomes 'vcsa1'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8721]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcsa1: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8721]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcsa1', major = '7', minor = '129', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8721]: udev_event_run: seq 642 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 642, pid [8721] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 643 forked, pid [8722], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8722]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcs2' becomes 'vcs2'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8722]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcs2: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8722]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcs2', major = '7', minor = '2', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8722]: udev_event_run: seq 643 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 643, pid [8722] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 644 forked, pid [8723], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8723]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcsa2' becomes 'vcsa2'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8723]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcsa2: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8723]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcsa2', major = '7', minor = '130', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8723]: udev_event_run: seq 644 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 644, pid [8723] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 645 forked, pid [8724], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8724]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcs3' becomes 'vcs3'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8724]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcs3: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8724]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcs3', major = '7', minor = '3', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8724]: udev_event_run: seq 645 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 645, pid [8724] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 646 forked, pid [8725], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8725]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcsa3' becomes 'vcsa3'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8725]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcsa3: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8725]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcsa3', major = '7', minor = '131', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8725]: udev_event_run: seq 646 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 646, pid [8725] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8726]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcs4' becomes 'vcs4'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8726]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcs4: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8726]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcs4', major = '7', minor = '4', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8726]: udev_event_run: seq 647 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 647 forked, pid [8726], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 647, pid [8726] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8727]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcsa4' becomes 'vcsa4'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8727]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcsa4: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8727]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcsa4', major = '7', minor = '132', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8727]: udev_event_run: seq 648 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 648 forked, pid [8727], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 648, pid [8727] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8728]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcs5' becomes 'vcs5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8728]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcs5: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8728]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcs5', major = '7', minor = '5', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8728]: udev_event_run: seq 649 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 649 forked, pid [8728], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 649, pid [8728] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8729]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcsa5' becomes 'vcsa5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8729]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcsa5: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8729]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcsa5', major = '7', minor = '133', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8729]: udev_event_run: seq 650 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 650 forked, pid [8729], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 650, pid [8729] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8730]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcs6' becomes 'vcs6'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8730]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcs6: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8730]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcs6', major = '7', minor = '6', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8730]: udev_event_run: seq 651 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 651 forked, pid [8730], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 651, pid [8730] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8731]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcsa6' becomes 'vcsa6'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8731]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcsa6: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8731]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcsa6', major = '7', minor = '134', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd-event[8731]: udev_event_run: seq 652 finished

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_event_run: seq 652 forked, pid [8731], 'add' 'vc', 0 seconds old

Dec 21 18:51:29 carotone udevd[2449]: udev_done: seq 652, pid [8731] exit with 0, 0 seconds old

```

----------

## wynn

If the logging level is down to "info" before anything appears then there is probably no reason to worry.

"udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file" sounds as though something hasn't been cleaned up or is just a remark during scanning.

```
Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd-event[8401]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'vcs7' becomes 'vcs7'

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd-event[8401]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@vc@vcs7: No such file or directory

Dec 21 18:51:27 carotone udevd-event[8401]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcs7', major = '7', minor = '7', mode = '0660', uid = '0', gid = '5'
```

looks like a remark as well, udevd finds the rule for vcs7, checks for the corresponding db (database?) file, doesn't find it and goes on to create /dev/vcs7 with the displayed major, minor, mode, uid and gid. Perhaps the db file, if it existed, would change one or more of these default values it has used.

However, I'm no udev expert, so your explanation is as good as mine   :Smile: 

----------

## brurien

Yes, it seems that something is missing or there is some old stuff from the previous version, but whatever it is it's delaying the bootup. I suppose that if it were OK it would print [OK]. Does anyone else have this warning [!!]?

Thanks.

 *wynn wrote:*   

> If the logging level is down to "info" before anything appears then there is probably no reason to worry.
> 
> "udev_db_get_device: found a symlink as db file" sounds as though something hasn't been cleaned up or is just a remark during scanning.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## chewbar

I get the same exclamation marks on boot and similar messages in /var/log/messages when turning the logging level to info.

Any updates?

----------

## tranquilcool

don't know if this could help

sometimes rules get left over after update.

clear the udev rules directory and remerge udev

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *tranquilcool wrote:*   

> clear the udev rules directory

 

No, do not just blindly do that, because there are files placed there by ebuilds.

----------

